#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  > [SOLVED] 438 Error on Set NewMessage = OutlookApp.CreateItem(OlmailItem)

## L_Misty

Email column A file Column C.  Not sure why I keep getting the 438 error




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## gmr4evr1

Not sure if this is the cause, but you are using OlmailItem, but have only declared MailItem.
I noticed this while looking through your code:
For the following, to speed it up as stated, the True should be False



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Then set back to True at the end as you have it.

----------

